# Markus Ruhl 585 Shoulder Press



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

But, on the smith machine and his bitch was helping him slightly.  Plus, he was leaning back so far, it was more like an incline bench press.  What a pussy.  Almost as impressive as the guys with tripple denim sheets with armholes draped over their bodies who claim to bench press 900lbs.  

Markus Ruhl Shoulder Press


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2010)

The Bodybuilder Exercise Checklist:

1. Machine? - CHECK
2. Assist? - CHECK
3. Partial ROM? - CHECK
4. Misc stuff that annoys me - He's wearing a belt while seated. WHY!? - CHECK

Yup, thats a bodybuilder alright. That said, i like Markus Ruhl 100% more than most others largely because his DVDs are actually entertaining to watch, and he seems pretty in touch with his fanbase.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2010)

Dude is huge!


----------



## TooOld (Oct 23, 2010)

He is huge. So are you guys critiquing him bigger?


I didn't think so.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

that guy i love, hes massive, and ive never heard anybody shoulder pressing that much wow, great! good post gears.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

cant get the video to load up on the link for some reason? gutted


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

i couldnt either dave?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 24, 2010)

I couldn't get it to load either, but I lost interest at smith machine.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

oh its smith machine? i thought it was bb, u can do that much flathead lol.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> oh its smith machine? i thought it was bb, u can do that much flathead lol.


 

I can honestly say I don't know what my Military Press 1RM is. I've never taken them beyond heavy triples.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

mine is 245 for 1 a long time ago i would imagine its less now that iam older. seated that is bb.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> 4. Misc stuff that annoys me - He's wearing a belt while seated. WHY!? - CHECK



It wouldn't surprise me if he wears it while taking a dump


----------



## cshea2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dudes massive. Nice nose presses.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 25, 2010)

Impressive, with gear and the chick helping. I don't care.  Now in general I agree with what Gaz said.  And I don't really follow bodybuilders much but it sure seems like Marcus is always joking and shit and doesn't take himself too seriously.  Seems like he would be fun to know or be around.  Like me!


----------



## natural1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i bet he uses steroids.


 

  Wat makes u think that?


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 26, 2010)

i seen this on the web.. a friend of mine from high school. very nice guy...dude was amazing strong back then. i trained at the same gym he did in the 70's. he never quit his lifting and bodybuilding..... only way to get to the top is pick your sport and devote all your time and effort into it..
he sure did..
awsome lifts..
his presses are amazing..
he usually finishes in the top 5 in the masters mr america..

seen this on his web site

I've been working out for 44 years. I joined George Turners gym 06/06/71. I've been coached by George Turner personally. Early in powerlifting and then in power bodybuilding. I've never been CERTIFIED! My knowlege of training, diet and nutrition are empirical. I've competed in 9 powerlifting competitions and 56 bodybuilding competitions in the last 36 years. My best Legal raw squat was 485 LBS at the bodywt of 148 lbs. My best squats for reps is 310 pounds for 35 reps at the bodywt of 160 LBS. All judged below parallel without knee wraps. My best legal dead stop bench press was 335 lbs at the bodywt of 148, and 375 lbs at the bodywt of 165 lbs. My best deadlift was 470 lbs at the bodywt of 148 lbs. My best seated behind the neck press was 275 lbs for 3 reps at the bodywt of 165 lbs and regularly did 245 lbs for 4x6. I also did 40 consecutive chins ups on my 40th birthday. My best seated dumbell press was 110 dumbells for 6 reps! No agony, No bragony! In 1978 I was awarded the AAU ozark assosiation's most outstanding athlete! I'll get back to all this later when I figure out what my first place trophies are


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

YouTube Video











Not sure but might be this one.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 29, 2010)

how can he live with himself looking like that, thats not even attractive anymore...it looks disgusting to me, hes a freakshow. That just too much man, common that don't look right at all.


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 29, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> how can he live with himself looking like that, thats not even attractive anymore...it looks disgusting to me, hes a freakshow. That just too much man, common that don't look right at all.



your a faggot


----------



## aja44 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure how much the weight of the smith machine bar actually is, but he had 6x45lb plates on each side (540lbs) and hit 5 reps.  The chick barely gave him help on the first 3 or even 4, so this is amazing.  And with regards to the ROM, not sure with the size of his arms, shoulders and back if he can even bring the bar down to the top of his chest, so he was hitting his nose.


----------

